# slp lt and cat back installed



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

well yesterday me and a buddy tore out the whole exhaust system and put in slps long tubes and loudmouth 2 cat back. it was pretty much straight foward as for headers go. the only real problem i had was that when i tried to get the front 2 o2 sensors out, i pretty much riped the threads right off. it was like they where cross threaded in. then came the problem of finding o2 sensors for a 06 on a sunday. :willy: but in the end it was worth it because now it sounds just plain nasty.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Now how are you gonna post something like this with no video or sound clip??


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

if i can find a video camera or something that will record sound i will post


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I just installed the SLP LTs and the Loudmouth on mine and I had the same problem with a crossthreaded O2. Also one of the factory pipes that went over the rear end was crushed and it looks like it was installed like that from the factory. Any one else have problems like these?


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

*SLP long tubes*

Did you install the long tubes with the cated mid pipes or just the race mid pipe? I am about to order my long tubes and am having a hard time deciding witch way to go. How loud is it? Droney?


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

alptbird said:


> Did you install the long tubes with the cated mid pipes or just the race mid pipe? I am about to order my long tubes and am having a hard time deciding witch way to go. How loud is it? Droney?



i have the high flow cats on mine. its loud enough to get the attention of every one around. my buddy said that when i jump on it he can hear me from a couple blocks away, he also said he knows its me because it has a very unique sound.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I went with the high flow cats too. I love the sound, it's aggresive when you get on it and pleasant when cruising at highway speeds. I'm really pleased with the whole system.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 14, 2006)

Did you guys install the headers yourself or pay to have them installed?

I am really trying to justify the costs:willy:


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I paid to have it installed. I'm a tractor-trailer mechanic and the last thing I want to do when I get out of work is pick up another tool. That and I don't have a lift and there is no way my a$$ was gonna fit under the GTO. :lol:


----------



## towerguy (Apr 16, 2006)

Does anybody know if the high flow cats are leagle in CA?


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Aren't all modifications are illegal in California


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

Brazen said:


> Did you guys install the headers yourself or pay to have them installed?
> 
> I am really trying to justify the costs:willy:




We did mine in my buddys garage on jack stands. It wasn't that bad. I think the biggest pain in the ass for us was droping the rack, because i didn't really want to open the system. What really saved us alot of time through the whole install was the battery powered impacts we picked up from sears. If anyone has the 19.2 volt craftsman drills then u can get a impact from them for 75 bucks and u don't have to worry about air compressers or hoses.We tested them out to see what they could loosen, and it will remove the lugnuts torqued to 100 ft pounds off the car fairly easily.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

towerguy said:


> Does anybody know if the high flow cats are leagle in CA?


It's only illeagal if you get caught.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Brazen said:


> Did you guys install the headers yourself or pay to have them installed?
> 
> I am really trying to justify the costs:willy:


We did the SLP L/T with Hi Flow cats and we installed them in a day without rushing..... If you are mechanically inclined and you never did one before, it shouldn't take more than a day and a half.... The toughest part is reconnecting the rack and if you take it slow you won't have any problems...

Andrew


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

*Loudmouth I or II?*

How is the SLP Loudmouth I at highway speed? Is it significantly louder inside the vehicle? I love the sound of it, but don't want to significantly increase my interior noise. How about the Loudmouth II?


----------

